# Ok, need some support!!!!!



## cookie30 (Aug 3, 2000)

Went to gyno yesterday and told him about some problems i have been having. These include mestrual type cramps throughout the month, heavy bleeding during that time of the month, and really bad cramps, constipation, you name it, i have it. Anyway, he thinks i might have endometriosis. I am scheduled for a lapro in a couple weeks(YUCK














) I hate those, i get real sick from it, i had one a few years ago, and was very sick from it, so i dread it. Anyway, has anyone on here had endo, and if so, what was your symptoms, and treatments!! Thanks so much


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

CookieI am sorry but Idont have experience of this to give you advice - i just hope it goes ok and isnt too painful etc.let us know what the results areDD


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

cookie,I never had a lapro done before, so what is it that makes you sick, is it the anesthesia ?Anyway, at least you are getting it checked out, which is a good thing.Hang in there, and let us know what the dr. has to say.Jeanne


----------



## Elizabeth Clemo (Apr 11, 2002)

Cookie,Before I was diagonsed with IBS, I had an lap done to check for endo. I suffer from many of the same symptoms. It turns out that I don't have endo. My gastro tells me that the hormone flux durning ovulation and periods can cause increased IBS syptoms. I know that laps are not fun but rule out everything you can so that you can better treat yourself! Endo is is life long condition that just like IBS gets worse and better at random times in your life.Let us know what happenes!Good Luck!Elizabeth


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Hi Cookie - I have IBS and endo. I had a lap last Nov. and now I think it is back. I also have those menstrual-type cramps throughout my cycle, especially the two weeks before my period, bad cramps during my period as well as heavy bleeding. I have GI symptoms such as gas and bloating and occasional loose stools (rarely constipation). I think these GI symptoms are a combination of IBS and endo. Other than laparoscopy to remove visible endo, other treatment includes suppressive therapy such as birth control pills or Lupron, which puts you in a pseudomenopause state. Neither of these are options for me since I am trying to get pregnant. I'm almost 38 and cannot very well take a break by going on suppressive therapy at this point. Endo can interfere with fertility, but I also have several other problems contributing to my infertility. If you do have endo, the sooner you have it treated, the better. I went undiagnosed and therefore untreated for way too long and now I'm paying the price. Good luck to you.


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

Hello!I have IBS and endometriosis, diagnosed in 2000. My symptoms started when I was about 6 or 7, although they got worse when I started my period when I was 12. I had constant pain, reaaally heavy periods and clotting, bloated tummy, leg pain, lower back pain, nausea, fatigue....I finally had a lap in 2000, and was diagnosed with endo. I was put on constant birth control pills, which didn't really help. Last year I changed my gyno and he performed another lap, which showed that my endo had gotten significantly worse. He removed what he could, but told me that I probably wouldn't be able to have kids. I was put back on continuous birth control, but exactly one month after my lap I conceived, and I'm now due in July







However the past few weeks I can already feel my pain coming back, so I'll be talking to my gyno (who is also my ob for my pregnancy) about my options after bub arrives. Maybe Depo Provera will be an option, as I don't think I could handle the side effects of Lupron. Anyways I think I've rambled enough, and I hope that you get a diagnosis for your pain and are able to be helped! keep us updated! ((((Hugs))))


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

FYI, an often overlooked syndrome is adenomyosis, which I supposedly have. Symptoms to a degree are the same as with endo., which is what the doctor thought I had.


----------

